# Fluffy Fox Thread 2016 - The Return of the Floof



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2016)

Glad to be back and decided to make a brand new fox thread containing the experiences I've had last fall and up to this point  ^_ ^ That being said, this will be a place to discuss and share my videos and numerous pics that I took over the past six-seven months and how amazing it's been    

Enjoy the fluffiness! 

@Arecaidian Fox @Sicklyboy @ComeTurismO @VinsCool 

First wave, taken in October 2015 

Ifrit the female red fox and her brother, Fable, two very sweet foxes


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2016)

HOLY SHIT! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ARE BACK!!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh my God, I'm so glad you're back. I missed you SO MUCH. I love these pictures. <3  HOW IS MY SKITTER DOING OMG


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 20, 2016)

The second to last pic with the little tongue sticking out.

God damn that's just adorable lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> HOLY SHIT! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ARE BACK!!!



It feels good to be back, being able to share these wonderful pics with you all  



ComeTurismO said:


> Oh my God, I'm so glad you're back. I missed you SO MUCH. I love these pictures. <3  HOW IS MY SKITTER DOING OMG


Oh she's doing very well, these pics are just one of many I plan on posting as time goes on  




Sicklyboy said:


> The second to last pic with the little tongue sticking out.
> 
> God damn that's just adorable lol.



Fable, yes, he loves doing that like a dog, he's a hammy fox XD


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 20, 2016)

Yesssssss! My sig worked! YOU'RE BACK!!! WOOOOO!!!!! And also, super cute floofs X3


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 20, 2016)

I enjoyed this. Very, very much.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 20, 2016)

In addition to being really cute pics, they're pretty good pics too, they've got a nice amount of detail in them.  What are you using for a camera?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2016)

Welcome back lad~


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 20, 2016)

D'aaw, how cute!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 20, 2016)

Adorable!

Howd you come back?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 20, 2016)

welcome back @the_randomizer


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> In addition to being really cute pics, they're pretty good pics too, they've got a nice amount of detail in them.  What are you using for a camera?



A Nikon Coolpix L820, got it back in 2014 and shot at 12 megapixels   Best camera I ever used 



DinohScene said:


> Welcome back lad~



Hey,  thank you! 



8BitWonder said:


> D'aaw, how cute!



Oh they really are adorable! ^^



CIAwesome526 said:


> Adorable!
> 
> Howd you come back?



It's a long story, suffice to say, and thanks! ^^ 



gamesquest1 said:


> welcome back @the_randomizer



Thank you! ^^

Here is the next wave, Juno the marble fox, she's so sweet  



















Thank you everyone ^^


----------



## Monado_III (Apr 20, 2016)

Holy crap that's so cool.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 20, 2016)

this is good. this is a good thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2016)

I want a fox


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I want a fox


me too 
I also want you vinny <3...


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Apr 20, 2016)

You aren't dead! I was beginning to shake from fluffy fox picture withdraws!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 20, 2016)

all this cuteness is burning my eyes! Do you have more pics?


----------



## Monado_III (Apr 20, 2016)

@the_randomizer what state do you live in that allows you to keep these?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 20, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> A Nikon Coolpix L820, got it back in 2014 and shot at 12 megapixels   Best camera I ever used



Ahh I remember selling quite a lot of those back on a Black Friday a few years back.  In my completely non-professional opinion (trust me I know next to jack about photography) they seem to be a pretty good camera for the price.  Hard to go wrong with that one IMO


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm having a heart-attack because of over-floof-ness.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> You aren't dead! I was beginning to shake from fluffy fox picture withdraws!


Nope, not dead, I'm back XD  Oh believe me, there are lot I'm gonna post  



Monado_III said:


> @the_randomizer what state do you live in that allows you to keep these?


Utah, it's one of 25 or so states that allow them, and even then, the laws are very confusing as they vary county to city, etc. 



DespyCL said:


> all this cuteness is burning my eyes! Do you have more pics?


Oh they'll do that, they're so cute XD  I do 



Sicklyboy said:


> Ahh I remember selling quite a lot of those back on a Black Friday a few years back.  In my completely non-professional opinion (trust me I know next to jack about photography) they seem to be a pretty good camera for the price.  Hard to go wrong with that one IMO



I got it for a really good price, just got myself a 32 GB SD card for it, I can take up to 7000 pics at 12 megapixels lol  



DiscostewSM said:


> I'm having a heart-attack because of over-floof-ness.


Oh there's plenty more where that came from, foxes are so floofy XD 


Here's Skitter starting to get her winter coat


----------



## VashTS (Apr 20, 2016)

i remember your older thread! cool to see its making a come back!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 20, 2016)

hnnng the first and third pic, damn its just adorable, makes me want to pet a fox too


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 20, 2016)

Do you know if nj allows them? I dont feel like looking it up muself. Too busy looking at foxes <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2016)

VashTS said:


> i remember your older thread! cool to see its making a come back!


Heh, glad to hear it! 



DespyCL said:


> hnnng the first and third pic, damn its just adorable, makes me want to pet a fox too


Oh I know, she makes some of the most precious facial expressions, foxes are just so darn cute! 



CIAwesome526 said:


> Do you know if nj allows them? I dont feel like looking it up muself. Too busy looking at foxes <3



No, NJ has strict laws about fox ownership, it sucks, but other states do allow them, nevertheless, I'm glad you enjoy the pics I post of them 

I absolutely love being around animals, and to help educate people on them, especially exotic animals, is something I also enjoy as people need to know about them and to see
how I see them. I don't seem them as just another animal, but looking into their eyes, I see them as a friend, a living, wonderful soul  















@ShadowOne333


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 20, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Do you know if nj allows them? I dont feel like looking it up muself. Too busy looking at foxes <3



NJ barely allows you to breathe on your own free will lol


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 20, 2016)

White fluff?
That's something celestial about it!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> White fluff?
> That's something celestial about it!



The elusive red marble fox, one of eighty or so color morphs of the red fox   A very hard morph to get via selective breeding, but their fur is among some of the softest I ever felt   That being said, I do have a new fox video   Ifrit and Fable are so cute lol.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 21, 2016)

Welcome back! Definitely missed seeing all the adorable fluffy fox pics.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 21, 2016)

OH SNAP YOU'RE BACK! WE'VE MISSED YOU!














VinsCool said:


> I want a fox


How about me? Is it good enough?


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2016)

Return of the mack,
It is,
Return of the mack,
Come on,
Return of the mack,
Oh, my god,
You know that I'll be back,
Here I am.




is this your fav song?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2016)

porkiewpyne said:


> Welcome back! Definitely missed seeing all the adorable fluffy fox pics.


And there's plenty more where these came from!  



mgrev said:


> OH SNAP YOU'RE BACK! WE'VE MISSED YOU!
> How about me? Is it good enough?



I didn't realize that people, well.. missed me this much, you know? That means a lot to me 



Flame said:


> Return of the mack,
> It is,
> Return of the mack,
> Come on,
> ...




I never heard it before, but it works XD



















Two fluffy foxes in the middle of winter, and yet, I do boop their noses, there's no resisting


----------



## mashers (Apr 21, 2016)

@the_randomizer 
I love these threads. Even though I don't have a specific interest in foxes, your photos are beautiful and your passion for your animals really comes across. Thank you for sharing


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2016)

mashers said:


> @the_randomizer
> I love these threads. Even though I don't have a specific interest in foxes, your photos are beautiful and your passion for your animals really comes across. Thank you for sharing



Hey, that's for being honest about it though, and for liking the pics I post  I'm by no means a pro at photography, but I do have a special place in my heart for animals


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2016)

I still want a fox ;w;


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I still want a fox ;w;



I know the feeling, man, foxes are just amazing and adorable 

Next up on the roster is a rescued silver vixen named Moxxy, she is an absolute sweetheart and just so very loving to humans  















@Yepi69 @VinsCool @Veho  I know you'll enjoy this thread too


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2016)

Good to have you back, the_randomizer   

I found the perfect tattoo for you:


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 22, 2016)

Veho said:


> Good to have you back, the_randomizer
> 
> I found the perfect tattoo for you:




Thanks for the welcome, man!


----------



## migles (Apr 22, 2016)

wtf you are back??? wth... a few days ago i was wondering how come you didnt create an alt account
because IIRC you was banned right?
i tought you was gone for good >:C


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 22, 2016)

migles said:


> wtf you are back??? wth... a few days ago i was wondering how come you didnt create an alt account
> because IIRC you was banned right?
> i tought you was gone for good >:C



No, believe me, a lot has happened, I'm back and I'm spreading the cute floofy foxes to all who like them


----------



## raulpica (Apr 22, 2016)

Welcome back and damn, those foxes are cute and I'm actually jelly. I want a fluffy fox too


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 22, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Welcome back and damn, those foxes are cute and I'm actually jelly. I want a fluffy fox too



I don't blame you, they're some of the most affectionate animals one would ever interact with. And thank you for the welcome as well ^^


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 22, 2016)

Naruto would be jelly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 22, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Naruto would be jelly.



Heh heh heh, that he would be


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 22, 2016)

Welcome back, adorable foxes! 

Oh, and you too, I guess, @the_randomizer


----------



## Mistie (Apr 22, 2016)

IT'S SO FLUFFY FLOOF


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Apr 25, 2016)

ERH MA GOD IT'S SO CUTE!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 25, 2016)

Minnow said:


> ERH MA GOD IT'S SO CUTE!



No one can escape the floof!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2016)

God dammit, if I keep on melting for cuteness, I would need a vaccum to keep me entirely safe :3


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 25, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> -reluctant snip-



Nobody expects the Floofish Inquisition?

(Well, I tried.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Nobody expects the Floofish Inquisition?
> 
> (Well, I tried.)



Sorry for the delay, crazy week XD 















And of course


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

OMG YES <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> OMG YES <3



Let me know what you think of the video too


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Let me know what you think of the video too


luvin' it <3


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> luvin' it <3




How could I forget fox kits? They're such adorable little balls of floof


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> How could I forget fox kits? They're such adorable little balls of floof


So cute ;w;


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> So cute ;w;



Oh she is, she was such a sweet little foxy   

@Arecaidian Fox @ComeTurismO @migles and everyone else   Hopefully people didn't forget about this thread XD


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 6, 2016)

I didn't forget, just don't seem to be getting notifications for it -.-


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I didn't forget, just don't seem to be getting notifications for it -.-



Not your fault, I have that issue with the Temp's notifications as well *hugs* Sorry to worry ya


----------



## mgrev (May 6, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> How could I forget fox kits? They're such adorable little balls of floof


/me melts


----------



## migles (May 6, 2016)

hash_tag_totally_not_a_octothorpe:NeverForgotFoxThread

when you got banned i was so worried about your fox adventures


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Adorable!


Totally!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2016)

migles said:


> hash_tag_totally_not_a_octothorpe:NeverForgotFoxThread
> 
> when you got banned i was so worried about your fox adventures


Oh I know, but the fox adventures do continue 



CIAwesome526 said:


> Adorable!


They so are, I love foxes to bits  



VinsCool said:


> Totally!


The faces they make are so adorable  
















And Juno's faces enhance her beauty I think, she's so affectionate and loves attention :wub


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 8, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh I know, but the fox adventures do continue
> 
> 
> They so are, I love foxes to bits
> ...


Dude, Stop! I'm dying!


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 9, 2016)

I'm sick right now, and my mood is all better now, thanks


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

They are so adorable! I want a fox now, but I know I wouldn't be able to take proper care of it


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> They are so adorable! I want a fox now, but I know I wouldn't be able to take proper care of it


I just want to hug them


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I just want to hug them


Fox blush?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Fox blush?


That too!


----------



## migles (May 13, 2016)

hey, @the_randomizer  you are now in imgur frontpage...
https://imgur.com/gallery/GLobXTB

did you post it yourself? or did some temper stole it?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2016)

migles said:


> hey, @the_randomizer  you are now in imgur frontpage...
> https://imgur.com/gallery/GLobXTB
> 
> did you post it yourself? or did some temper stole it?



Nope, that's Ron Ron, a pet fox


----------



## migles (May 13, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Nope, that's Ron Ron, a pet fox


but isn't you that was filming it and the hand in the video?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2016)

migles said:


> but isn't you that was filming it and the hand in the video?



Nope, I don't live in Arkansas.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 25, 2016)

WHY HAVEN'T I SEEN THIS THREAD EARLIER

_*subscribes*_


----------



## the_randomizer (May 25, 2016)

Beware, new wave of adorable fox pics inbound, hearts will melt XD  













And for randomness, a rescued baby coyote 






@Arecaidian Fox @VinsCool @NikolaMiljevic @BurningDesire  Everyone else following


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

T H E 
F L O O F


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 25, 2016)

Foxes! Fox! Ahhhhhh!! So fluffy I could die! For Fox sake.. What the Fox?! Ajhhjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

@the_randomizer What did the Fox say?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> @the_randomizer What did the Fox say?



Very adorable happy squeaking sounds of joy, they flopped on the ground, wagging their tails   I melted


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Very adorable happy squeaking sounds of joy, they flopped on the ground, wagging their tails   I melted


I need a pet fox. I know I told my self I would not have a cat or a dog. This though, this gets an exception. Do you need to have any requirements to have a pet Fox?


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 25, 2016)

My heart wasn't ready! Too cute!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I need a pet fox. I know I told my self I would not have a cat or a dog. This though, this gets an exception. Do you need to have any requirements to have a pet Fox?



Yes, first and foremost, foxes are nothing like cats or dogs, though they share many of their traits, they are still very much vulpine in how they behave, they need to be legal in your state, county and city, you need to find a vet willing to give them shots and care for them. Top that off they have to have an outdoor enclosure that's massive for them to be safe


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, first and foremost, foxes are nothing like cats or dogs, though they share many of their traits, they are still very much vulpine in how they behave, they need to be legal in your state, county and city, you need to find a vet willing to give them shots and care for them. Top that off they have to have an outdoor enclosure that's massive for them to be safe


I'll keep that in mind once I move out


----------



## the_randomizer (May 25, 2016)

They're simply amazing and so affectionate, canids are just so much fun to be around


----------



## daxtsu (May 25, 2016)

My heart..argh.


----------



## Ricken (May 28, 2016)

ITS SO FLUFFY IM GOnnA DIE

EDIT; I didn't let go of shift accidentally or something like that


----------



## the_randomizer (May 28, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> My heart..argh.


Plenty more where this came from 



Ricken said:


> ITS SO FLUFFY IM GOnnA DIE


I know right?


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

Much fluffy :3


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2016)

Found this gallery on imgur, thought you guys would like: 

http://imgur.com/gallery/ILIDg


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2016)

Veho said:


> Found this gallery on imgur, thought you guys would like:
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/ILIDg



Awww, I know that fox and her owner, Juniper the fox, she is just so freaking adorable!


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2016)

Another thing I found, a guy teaching a baby fennec fox to sit on command. 
Can't embed it here, so here's the link: http://imgur.com/gallery/kpCIyBS


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 4, 2016)

Found some pics on Facebook  


















Also, I'd like to welcome @TheOddFox to GBA Temp and also noting that he admires foxes too


----------



## TheOddFox (Jun 4, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Found some pics on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Despite this taking 5mins to scroll down XD
I love these pictures and thanks for welcoming me. Didn't realize there were so many Fox lovers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 4, 2016)

TheOddFox said:


> Despite this taking 5mins to scroll down XD
> I love these pictures and thanks for welcoming me. Didn't realize there were so many Fox lovers.



Ah well, anytime man  Yeah, I was surprised too, I've been working with rescued foxes at a wildlife sanctuary for the past few years, they're so freaking cute


----------



## TheOddFox (Jun 4, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah well, anytime man  Yeah, I was surprised too, I've been working with rescued foxes at a wildlife sanctuary for the past few years, they're so freaking cute



Wait, rescued fox centers are a thing? First time I've ever heard of this but it doesn't surprise me actually.
Maybe when I move back to the US I will adopt one, but I'm unsure if they're legal in Washington State. I'll check some time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 4, 2016)

TheOddFox said:


> Wait, rescued fox centers are a thing? First time I've ever heard of this but it doesn't surprise me actually.
> Maybe when I move back to the US I will adopt one, but I'm unsure if they're legal in Washington State. I'll check some time.



There's a wildlife facility about 50 km south of where I live, they have a myriad of wildlife and the foxes that reside there are some of the most affectionate animals I've ever been around, that, and they make the most adorable happy sounds I've ever heard, yeah, the laws vary in each state, about 23 or so allow pet foxes, BUT, only from breeders and not just taken from the wild, it really depends on the state too


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2016)

Apologies for the bump, I have new pics to show, and it's been well over a week  Moxxi the silver fox, she kept licking my hand, nuzzling my leg, being an all around sweetheart  

@VinsCool @DinohScene @ComeTurismO @Yepi69  everyone else


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2016)

Omg such cute, very fluffy, must hug :3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Omg such cute, very fluffy, must hug :3



Went out there this morning, a 60 km drive and spent 90 min there. I helped clean our her enclosure, but I almost spent an hour with Moxxi, bonding and booping her nose


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2016)

Can I have it pls ;-;


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jun 15, 2016)

Welcome back!
Also...
Anyone know the laws for owning a fox in Ontario?
I'm uh, asking for a friend.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 15, 2016)

@the_randomizer JUNO IS SO ADORABLE... <3333333
ALL THIS PICTURE ARE ADORE TO EVERYONE HERE ^^'


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 15, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Can I have it pls ;-;



That marble fox is so cute!   



omegasoul6 said:


> Welcome back!
> Also...
> Anyone know the laws for owning a fox in Ontario?
> I'm uh, asking for a friend.



Thanks  I'm not 100% sure, I've heard of people getting foxes in Canada, but it's a royal pain in the butt for the process, http://livingwithfoxes.weebly.com/legality.html list the laws for Ontario. But your friend must make
absolutely sure that he or she can care for a fox, nowhere close to a cat or a dog. 



Touko White said:


> @the_randomizer JUNO IS SO ADORABLE... <3333333
> ALL THIS PICTURE ARE ADORE TO EVERYONE HERE ^^'



Glad ya like the pics, plenty more where these came from!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 3, 2016)

Got to see Fable and Ifrit, and I have a new video!    























More pics to come 

@VinsCool 
@Veho 
@DinohScene 
@Yepi69


----------



## Chary (Jul 3, 2016)

Such cute little fluffles! How adorable! Glad to see you're back, fox-man.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 3, 2016)

They're so cute


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 3, 2016)

Chary said:


> Such cute little fluffles! How adorable! Glad to see you're back, fox-man.


Thank you, glad to be back and glad that I can share these experiences with so many 



Cherry Pie said:


> They're so cute


I know right? Such sweet happy foxies  










She loves ear rubs


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2016)

I found this, I hope you guys like it: 

http://imgur.com/gallery/kzrOAuA


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


>




Har Har, I R Fox!

Lovely~


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 3, 2016)

Veho said:


> I found this, I hope you guys like it:
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/kzrOAuA



Sooo cute!!  



DinohScene said:


> Har Har, I R Fox!
> 
> Lovely~



She's so cute XD  


Foxes are my favorite animal by far, they're like cat-dogs  



















O HAI THAR XD


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 3, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Foxes are my favorite animal by far, they're like cat-dogs


Yiss so much this


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yiss so much this



Back with more pics!   


















Got to see them a week after this last one, as my mom was out of town before then and wanted to go, so she did, and she loves foxes as much as I do  

@VinsCool @Crystal the Glaceon @DinohScene  many others


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2016)

If only I lived in the states near you.
PLS TAKE ME WITH YOU ONE DAY ;-;


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 14, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> If only I lived in the states near you.
> PLS TAKE ME WITH YOU ONE DAY ;-;


Me too please.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> If only I lived in the states near you.
> PLS TAKE ME WITH YOU ONE DAY ;-;


If you ever reach the states, I will find a way to take you to see these sweet floofy foxies 


VinsCool said:


> Me too please.


I'll be sure you both get to see them, heck, anyone who hits me up and wants to visit, I'll see to it that it happens


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 14, 2016)

I'd love to see them, although it'd never be possible. What state?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2016)

Aaand I officially died from cuteness


----------



## Ricken (Jul 22, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Aaand I officially died from cuteness



First time hearing a fox.  Is it bad that I laughed? XD


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 22, 2016)

Ricken said:


> First time hearing a fox.  Is it bad that I laughed? XD


It sounds like it's laughing!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2016)

I want a fox so bad :3


----------



## Ricken (Jul 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I want a fox so bad :3


Every furry does.  Every furry does... :3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2016)

Ricken said:


> First time hearing a fox.  Is it bad that I laughed? XD



They're just extremely vocal and derpy little critters, that's their happy sound when greeting a human they love 


Boogieboo6 said:


> It sounds like it's laughing!



XD

She does, but dayum she is fluffy and adorable XD

Red foxes have about forty vocalizations


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 22, 2016)

They're like fluffy orange doggos. I wanna pet one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> They're like fluffy orange doggos. I wanna pet one.



They are, and when raised from kits to adults with a lot of human interaction, they end up being extremely playful and affectionate


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 22, 2016)

Just so floofy just so adorable


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 25, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BH2dz_Xghw3/


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BH2dz_Xghw3/



Awww, she is so cute!!!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd never say a dog would be that god damn cute. But god are they cute. Glad to see your back!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I'd never say a dog would be that god damn cute. But god are they cute. Glad to see your back!



Very much so, not to mention extremely affectionate if raised around humans and have been well socialized


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Very much so, not to mention extremely affectionate if raised around humans and have been well socialized


awww I just wanna hug those guys


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> awww I just wanna hug those guys



They're so sweet and so hyper at the same time   

@VinsCool 
@Crystal the Glaceon 
@Veho 


So much floof!


----------



## MsMidnight (Aug 3, 2016)

do you carry melee fox


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2016)

More foxie pics  (And 16,000th post) 















Skitter is such an absolute sweet vixen, so full of love and so hyper, a lot of fun to be around, to play with, talk to her as you pet her muzzle and ears to say what a good foxy she is 


@VinsCool 
@Arecaidian Fox 
@Veho 
@Ricken 

And everyone else


----------



## Ricken (Aug 10, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> More foxie pics  (And 16,000th post)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear this is overused thanks to this thread but...
SHES SO FLUFFY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2016)

I sincerely apologize for posting in this thread given the amount of time that has passed, as there are more recent pictures that I have, that I have somehow forgotten about, so I do apologize for this, @Sicklyboy   Please don't be too mad
at me for bumping something that hasn't been posted in after three or so weeks >.>























Edit: Not that people really visit this thread anymore, it's nowhere near as popular as my last one, and I dare not bump that one lest I get chastised.

@VinsCool @Veho @DinohScene


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2016)

Jgdgsjvwhjwbgsjdvh foxy foxies


----------



## migles (Sep 4, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I sincerely apologize for posting in this thread given the amount of time that has passed, as there are more recent pictures that I have, that I have somehow forgotten about, so I do apologize for this, @Sicklyboy Please don't be too mad
> at me for bumping something that hasn't been posted in after three or so weeks >.>


i prefer to bump and revive an old thread to post more information\stuff related to the first post
than to create a new thread and fragmentation the shit of content

the true issue about bumping is people not reading dates and start to comment and rage at dead people (or stupid stuff longe gone)..

however in this case bumping is totally justified...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Jgdgsjvwhjwbgsjdvh foxy foxies



I'm glad I can spread the fluffiness to the Temp, I just wish it got the same kind of attention my last fox thread did, sadly, I don't see this ever happening, either people stopped caring, or they don't see notifications. I'll still try to update it regularly, just somewhat disheartened about its lack of, well, attention-grabbing to those who like foxes, I don't know.

The foxes are indeed precious though  



migles said:


> i prefer to bump and revive an old thread to post more information\stuff related to the first post
> than to create a new thread and fragmentation the shit of content
> 
> the true issue about bumping is people not reading dates and start to comment and rage at dead people (or stupid stuff longe gone)..
> ...



I dunno, I just wish sometimes, this thread would have the same amount of attention my last one got, but after I came back from my uh, well *ahem* vacation, and then I started this, it just wasn't the same.  But it's my doing, I need to be more diligent on posting more frequently.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2016)

More pics of Skitter, I don't know why people who watch this thread don't get notified, I really wish this thread had the same impact and rate of people seeing it as my last thread, but I dare not bump that one



















@VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox @Veho @Yepi69 @Crystal the Glaceon @DinohScene 

What would you like me, the OP, to do to help this thread spread to more people who are interested?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2016)

Foxes


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Sep 15, 2016)

Eeeeeeeep! So damn cute! Skitter is such a ham X3


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Foxes


They're so precious! 



Arecaidian Fox said:


> Eeeeeeeep! So damn cute! Skitter is such a ham X3


I know, right? She's such a sweet hammy, not to mention floofy, foxy XD


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2016)

seriously needed this while being overwhelmed with my school work. THE STRESS HAS LESSENED


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 15, 2016)

So Cute!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> seriously needed this while being overwhelmed with my school work. THE STRESS HAS LESSENED


I started to wonder if people lost interest in this thread, I definitely have to be more diligent in posting as I have well over 2200 pics of foxes on my PC  Glad to hear it! 



TheVinAnator said:


> So Cute!


They really are!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I started to wonder if people lost interest in this thread, I definitely have to be more diligent in posting as I have well over 2200 pics of foxes on my PC  Glad to hear it!
> 
> 
> They really are!


Please don't stop (if you can afford to! ) I'm here most of the time, and sometimes i forget to react to them due to the lack of time; right now I'm taking a break so I have the time to react!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Please don't stop (if you can afford to! ) I'm here most of the time, and sometimes i forget to react to them due to the lack of time; right now I'm taking a break so I have the time to react!



I won't stop, I was just worried that others may not see the posts I make in this thread, but it seems today people did, maybe it's because I tagged them


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Sep 16, 2016)

My own contribution... The only good version of this song XD


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> My own contribution... The only good version of this song XD



hey I remember you posting this on Discord the other day XD


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Sep 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> hey I remember you posting this on Discord the other day XD


Actually, I got bored while going to bed and put it up in the airhorn section just a few minutes ago XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> My own contribution... The only good version of this song XD




Awesome video heh heh heh  

Found this, not sure if I posted it before 




VinsCool said:


> hey I remember you posting this on Discord the other day XD



Waaaait, you guys are on Discord but I wasn't informed about it?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Awesome video heh heh heh
> 
> Found this, not sure if I posted it before
> 
> ...



DUDE join us!


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Sep 16, 2016)

I missed this thread so much...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> DUDE join us!



How can I if you don't give me me the URL to go to? XD 



SuzieJoeBob said:


> I missed this thread so much...



Nothing's stopping ya from seeing it more


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2016)

Can't embed this type of video here so here's the link: Fennec fox hunts for food: 

http://i.imgur.com/bMYSDOM.mp4


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2016)

Veho said:


> Can't embed this type of video here so here's the link: Fennec fox hunts for food:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/bMYSDOM.mp4



Adorable derpy little fox XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 24, 2016)

MOAR FOX PICS  

@Sheimi 
@Arecaidian Fox @VinsCool @everyone else


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2016)

I know, it's quite a bump, but I have a good reason; I haven't been taking pics of foxes till now, so I apologize for this hopefully justified bump   Even though last time no one seemed to notice I posted pics here, maybe I should just stop since this thread no longer has the momentum of my last one? I don't know what to do..

















@VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox @Veho @Yepi69


----------



## Chary (Oct 17, 2016)

What huggable little cuties!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2016)

Chary said:


> What huggable little cuties!



They are! Such sweet happy foxies!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 17, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I know, it's quite a bump, but I have a good reason; I haven't been taking pics of foxes till now, so I apologize for this hopefully justified bump   Even though last time no one seemed to notice I posted pics here, maybe I should just stop since this thread no longer has the momentum of my last one? I don't know what to do..



While I'm not one to post often, I love seeing pic updates of these floof-floofs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> While I'm not one to post often, I love seeing pic updates of these floof-floofs.



Sorry, it wasn't that per se, I just don't know if people get notifications for this thread or not, as GBA Temp tends to be wonky about subbed threads; glad so many people like the foxes


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 17, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry, it wasn't that per se, I just don't know if people get notifications for this thread or not, as GBA Temp tends to be wonky about subbed threads; glad so many people like the foxes


Of course people like the floofs you duck


----------



## Patxinco (Oct 17, 2016)

Dude, this is one of my favourite threads in this comunity, loving this foxes!!!!
I even show to my friends who are not here, so is always glad to get more pics of them!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## brigcaster (Oct 17, 2016)

All of them look healthy and really happy. If I may, two questions 

1) Are the black ones the domesticated breed from USSR scientists?
2) Where are the kit pics?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Of course people like the floofs you duck



Just the last wave of pics I posted (before today) didn't get much response, I assumed otherwise, so I apologize for that.



Patxinco said:


> Dude, this is one of my favourite threads in this comunity, loving this foxes!!!!
> I even show to my friends who are not here, so is always glad to get more pics of them!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



I need to do better with updating this, unfortunately, I don't get to see them when I want to 



brigcaster said:


> All of them look healthy and really happy. If I may, two questions
> 
> 1) Are the black ones the domesticated breed from USSR scientists?
> 2) Where are the kit pics?




No, they're all from USDA breeders in the US and two, kit season's in the spring, sorry


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 17, 2016)

I actually didn't think to subscribe to this thread until recently. Always assumed I'd see it in the recent, but forget what site I'm on sometimes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2016)

Memoir said:


> I actually didn't think to subscribe to this thread until recently. Always assumed I'd see it in the recent, but forget what site I'm on sometimes.



It's all good, I'm glad I get to share these experiences with others


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2016)

Veho said:


>




Awwwww, sooooooo cute!!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 26, 2016)

i am not disappointed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 26, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i am not disappointed.




Glad to hear it


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 26, 2016)

I wonder what life would be like through a fox's eyes


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2016)

OMG yiss foxies are s cute x3


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 26, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> I wonder what life would be like through a fox's eyes


I don't know for sure, but these foxes here are pretty happy 


VinsCool said:


> OMG yiss foxies are s cute x3


Happy floofy foxes are the best XD


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 26, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't know for sure, but these foxes here are pretty happy


Foxes are banned in my province and are very rare to see in the wild  too many dominant predators with the same prey.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 26, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Foxes are banned in my province and are very rare to see in the wild  too many dominant predators with the same prey.



I don't know what to say, other than enjoy the videos, the pictures and stories that I share, it's all good, man, and foxes are some of the most unique and affectionate animals out there; enjoy the show, okay? ^^


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 27, 2016)

i take donations in foxes


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i take donations in foxes




Found this video of a fox, and yes, I do agree 

https://vine.co/v/MeVj3jTWYUZ
























@VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox  @everyone else


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah, I know, it's been a while, and  I apologize sincerely for this, but this is justified  @VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox @Veho @ShadowOne333 


















Yes, floof, lots and lots of floof today! Assuming people still watch this thread..... *sigh*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 11, 2016)

wowee those are some very cute floof doggos


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wowee those are some very cute floof doggos



Oh I know, right? When I saw them, my heart melted from the cute


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 11, 2016)

Cutie boop! Ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Cutie boop! Ahhhhhh!!!



They're all so sweet too!   They kept climbing on my back XD


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2016)

Such cyute foxies x3


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Such cyute foxies x3



Round two XD 



















It's been quite stressful for me the past week or so, but seeing these bundles of floof made it all the better


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 11, 2016)

Dat headtilt tho X3


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Dat headtilt tho X3



She looooved the ear and neck rubs a lot XD I melted when she did that  Awesome avatar too


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 11, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> She looooved the ear and neck rubs a lot XD I melted when she did that  Awesome avatar too


Thanks


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Thanks



Anytime, that is a very rare color morph, champagne foxes are so cute  I must boop that nose too XD  But yeah, Ifrit kept jumping on my back this morning (the floofy red fox)


----------



## rikumax25! (Dec 11, 2016)

love that one that's like "dont stop, please"


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2016)

rikumax25! said:


> love that one that's like "dont stop, please"



Oh she loved the attention, they both love visitors so  much too


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh man such nice foxes x3


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Oh man such nice foxes x3



They are, not to mention how playful they are, curious, always running around    Never met animals as sweet as a fox


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 11, 2016)

> Assuming people still watch this thread..... *sigh*



You bet we're doing it...


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2016)

Patxinco said:


> You bet we're doing it...



Sometimes, I don't know, that, and GBA Temp doesn't always notify people who watch a thread, not sure why it does that 













But yeah, darn irresistible puffballs they are


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 11, 2016)

This last one is... just... dammit....


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2016)

Patxinco said:


> This last one is... just... dammit....



I know, right? Foxes are just so expressive, curious, and just so darn cute, and yes, I did boop their noses


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2016)

Interesting, it seems a lot of my picture links are broken, for some reason (the past pages), it would seem that I need to use a proper image service, or upload them
as attachments instead. But for that, for the broken images I had no control over, I do sincerely apologize and will make sure this never happens again. That being
said, I want on the 23rd and I was able to see four lovely foxes


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 26, 2016)

Third pic down: "I nomz and giv hugz!"


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Third pic down: "I nomz and giv hugz!"



Juno is quite the sweet little ham   More pics to come  @VinsCool


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2017)

First fox post for 2017! 





















@Arecaidian Fox @VinsCool @Crystal the Glaceon 

The floof, there is no resistance


----------



## rikumax25! (Jan 20, 2017)

For once i got notified


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> For once i got notified



Plenty more where this came from


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh my gosh, those faces!


----------



## rikumax25! (Jan 20, 2017)

Too bad I live on a tropical country


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Oh my gosh, those faces!


Aren't they the sweetest floofs!!    



rikumax25! said:


> Too bad I live on a tropical country


No worries man


----------



## LeafyIsHere (Jan 20, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Aren't they the sweetest floofs!!
> 
> 
> No worries man


What kind of other pet would you compare having a fox to?
Do they behave more like a cat or a dog


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2017)

LeafyIsHere said:


> What kind of other pet would you compare having a fox to?
> Do they behave more like a cat or a dog



I'd say the best and worst aspects of a cat and a dog, but at the same time, neither; they are very enigmatic and quixotic animals.  But at the end of the day, when hand reared as my friend has done, they can be extremely curious and affectionate to humans


----------



## Kingy (Jan 21, 2017)

They are so cute!
Thanks for sharing this, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> They are so cute!
> Thanks for sharing this, can't wait to see more pics!




Anytime, and 18000th post, I've been here for a while it seems


----------



## lucario101 (Jan 22, 2017)

its so cute


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah, I know, it's a bump, and I apologize ahead of time, but this warrants it, as I got to see, not one, not two, but four foxes this morning :love: 

@Arecaidian Fox @VinsCool @Veho @Crystal the Glaceon   No one can resist the floof!  

Skitter - Female, red fox, red morph







Moxxie - Female, red fox, silver morph







Ari - Female, red fox, silver morph







Zorro - male, fennec fox (vulpes zerda) new addition


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Mar 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, I know, it's a bump, and I apologize ahead of time, but this warrants it, as I got to see, not one, not two, but four foxes this morning :love:
> 
> @Arecaidian Fox @VinsCool @Veho @Crystal the Glaceon   No one can resist the floof!
> 
> ...


That new fennec is adorbs X3


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 5, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> That new fennec is adorbs X3



Oh he's freaking adorable and cuddly XD   More pics to come later


----------



## rikumax25! (Mar 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, I know, it's a bump, and I apologize ahead of time, but this warrants it, as I got to see, not one, not two, but four foxes this morning :love:
> 
> @Arecaidian Fox @VinsCool @Veho @Crystal the Glaceon   No one can resist the floof!
> 
> ...


Its not a bump if you post cute pics


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2017)

I found these pics on the interwebz:


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 28, 2017)

Veho said:


> I found these pics on the interwebz:



Oh my gosh! Those baby foxes, I...my heart, melting, soooooooooooo cute!!   :wub

@VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox @Crystal the Glaceon  This will make your morning


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 29, 2017)

Veho said:


> I found these pics on the interwebz:





the_randomizer said:


> Oh my gosh! Those baby foxes, I...my heart, melting, soooooooooooo cute!!   :wub
> 
> @VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox @Crystal the Glaceon  This will make your morning


Yup, damn adorable X3


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)

A fox doesn't just make my morning, it makes my day


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 29, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Yup, damn adorable X3



Stay tuned for more pics today  XD 



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> A fox doesn't just make my morning, it makes my day



They are amazing little floofs for sure


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 30, 2017)

fun fact! you _can_ get a pet fox!

Although i'd probably breed my own pet foxes instead of shipping my ass into Siberia...


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> fun fact! you _can_ get a pet fox!
> 
> Although i'd probably breed my own pet foxes instead of shipping my ass into Siberia...



Pet foxes are also extremely high maintenance and I don't recommend them to anyone unless they know what they're getting into, that they are legal where you live, you have the permits and vaccinations for them, etc  It's nowhere like caring for a cat or a dog, far from it. Still, they are freaking adorable and can be extremely affectionate    You can get them via licensed USDA breeders in about 20 states in the US, but counties, cities, vary so much in their exotic animal ownership laws    I do want snuggle those foxes so bad though


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 30, 2017)

But...friend...

Im not going to live in the US! 






I actually doubt i'll go to the US again, at least not while cheeto's ass is staining the white house's carpets!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 30, 2017)

This thread makes me regret killing too many foxes in BotW.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2017)

what a thread...


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> But...friend...
> 
> Im not going to live in the US!



You will assimilate with the foxes, you will assimilate to the foxes....


WiiUBricker said:


> This thread makes me regret killing too many foxes in BotW.



It is what it is, just sit back and enjoy the floof 














That closeup


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 1, 2017)

One day im gonna be living in the foresty hills of europe or mexico and im gonna post all my fox friends here!


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2017)

Foxes are neat.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2017)

Veho said:


> Foxes are neat.



Hover floof!!   Soooooooo cute! 

@VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox











Moonglow color morph, Carousel, rescued vixen


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 5, 2017)

is it a melabine? (the opposite of an albine) fox?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> is it a melabine? (the opposite of an albine) fox?



Nah, she's a specifically bred color morph called moonglow


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 5, 2017)

ooohhh *_*


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2017)

​


----------



## the_randomizer (May 9, 2017)

Veho said:


> ​




A fennec floof!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 17, 2017)

I know, a bump, so I apologize for that   But I can't resist XD

















  

Such sweet happy foxes  @VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox @Veho @Crystal the Glaceon


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 18, 2017)

Awesome, just... Awesome!!!

Thanks mate!!!


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't know why this thread refuses to send me notifications... Thanks for the mention, some seriously adorable stuff X3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I don't know why this thread refuses to send me notifications... Thanks for the mention, some seriously adorable stuff X3



Just the Temp being stupid server-wise I think, notifications are somewhat broken >< And hey, I'm glad so many people like it XD  



Patxinco said:


> Awesome, just... Awesome!!!
> 
> Thanks mate!!!



Anytime!


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Just the Temp being stupid server-wise I think, notifications are somewhat broken >< And hey, I'm glad so many people like it XD
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime!


Can we get a 2017 thread 


I seriously think this was the only good part of 2016, now I need a 2017 lifter.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Can we get a 2017 thread
> 
> 
> I seriously think this was the only good part of 2016, now I need a 2017 lifter.



Hmm, I'd rather keep it all in one place to keep it organized xD


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, I'd rather keep it all in one place to keep it organized xD


Thats fine. lol.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 18, 2017)

uhh...minor image issues :/


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> uhh...
> View attachment 90675


Yeah, thats why I'm freaking tf out, but I'm trying not to bring it up. Lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> uhh...minor image issues :/
> View attachment 90675





Luglige said:


> Yeah, thats why I'm freaking tf out, but I'm trying not to bring it up. Lol.



That happened because of Facebook, I stupidly forgot to use something like DropBox, Google Drive, etc, sorry about that ><


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 19, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That happened because of Facebook, I stupidly forgot to use something like DropBox, Google Drive, etc, sorry about that ><


shit happens, whatchya gona do


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 1, 2017)

Well, since Photobucket is being a douche *sigh* I have to use yet again, another imaging service, notably, Imgur.  Should I start a whole new thread, with non-broken pictures? I'm sorry that I've let you all down because many of the links that I posted in the past, well, they're broken 


I hope you people still like what I post, I promise I will do better about making sure the image URLs don't expire.... failing that, I can always use an attachment..


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2017)

Mini foxes (cat for scale):  

http://imgur.com/gallery/n7sfZNk


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2017)

Veho said:


> Mini foxes (cat for scale):
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/n7sfZNk



Oh my goodness! Sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

I love foxes. I want a Fox Skiddo.


----------



## TheWolfLord (Jul 10, 2017)

Canines in general are too amazing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2017)

I know, it's a bump, and I apologize for not posting anything lately, so forgive the bump for the floof 

I'm tempted to make a new thread, this coming January maybe, since a lot of the image URLs broke, I don't know. But I hope you enjoy the
pics of Gigi, the fox I took a pic of back in 2015  

@VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2017)

Damn, I apologize in advance for the major bump, I think I should make a thread soon with images that aren't broken (Photobucket broke many of them thanks for their stupid-ass third party hosting policies), that being said
















@Arecaidian Fox @VinsCool @Lilith Valentine @Veho and many others who love foxies   :wub  wub:


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 4, 2017)

So cute!~ I really need a good camera like that, too X3


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> So cute!~ I really need a good camera like that, too X3



They are so freaking adorable XD The camera I use is a Coolpix L820


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Patxinco (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh my god, veho, that is the definition of caos...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 1, 2018)

Patxinco said:


> Oh my god, veho, that is the definition of caos...



Cuteness as well :3   


Also next wave of pics


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't care, I'm posting the first fox pics of 2018 

@VinsCool
@Arecaidian Fox
@Veho
@everyone else 



A new resident of the facility, Vixey, a calico color morph of the red fox 





Sweet foxy giving my older sister foxy kisses 





And me giving her ear rubs 





marble Floof


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 26, 2018)

Goddammit, it's too cute! Aww-
*explodes*


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2018)

More incoming floofs  Got to see the foxes with my mom and grandmother the other day (BTW, she loves and respects all animal life, she has a big heart)   

Earning the trust of an animal, especially a fox is something to be treasured forever, something to be taken upon and something that heals the heart and soul :3

@VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox @Veho @Lilith Valentine @every other fox lover 




















I have never ever met anything more affectionate than a fox :3


----------



## Patxinco (Mar 11, 2018)

Damn son, cuteness overload...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2018)

Patxinco said:


> Damn son, cuteness overload...



They're so amazing to be around


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2018)

mech said:


>




Please, not that accursed song >.> These memes drive me to making an entirely new 2018 Fox thread (mostly  because many image links have broken for some reason). 

Anyways,


----------



## TAUSENN (Jun 12, 2018)

Those are very cool! But just to be... you know, certain, you don't do "stuff" to them right? Even as a furry, there are boundaries. Cool foxes! Respect the actual animals everyone, bye!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2018)

TAUSENN said:


> Those are very cool! But just to be... you know, certain, you don't do "stuff" to them right? Even as a furry, there are boundaries. Cool foxes! Respect the actual animals everyone, bye!



That was unnecessary, to even think I would do that is just sick, people who know me on here know I'm better than that *sigh* >

That being said, I do have new pics to show,, provided people are still interested in this thread, or even follow it >.>















@VinsCool 
@Arecaidian Fox 
@Lilith Valentine 

   More foxie pics


----------

